# Grenville 3d shoot



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

SUNDAY SEPT 20/2009. Registration 7:30 till 10:00 am Random start, 40 targets. The club is also hosting an open house so everyone is welcome!! Bring the whole family and come see what the club has to offer. Complimentary burger and hot dog. Try skeet shooting,shoot a pistol,or try a bow and arrow in a controlled environment. They will have demonstrations of all the different activities that take place at the club. Hope to see you all there and try to bring the neighbor down the road and introduce him to a day of fun on a 3-d course. Crossbows welcome as well! October is just around the corner so come and get some practice in before the season starts! See ya there!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*time frame*

just wondering if there is a way to speed up the process, as last time we had 10 teams backed up at number 1 if 40 targets a and b course would be great, and and send people alternately on either course just a thought see you there for sure...


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I was going to have a little 3d tour at my place......but this works better for me
The boys and me will be there for sure.


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*directions*

Is this first exit past 416 heading west on 401 and left at the yamaha dealership ??? edward street exit ...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Is this first exit past 416 heading west on 401 and left at the yamaha dealership ??? edward street exit ...


That's the Prescott exit isn't it? 

I just hope 3--D knows how to get there:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*found it*

it is the edward st exit off of 401.... then head north and first left ........


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Directions*

Google:

http://www.grenvillefishandgame.com/index.php?page=map


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sunday*

ttt


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeehaw! Looking forward to Sunday!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Yeehaw! Looking forward to Sunday!!!


Same here....see ya bright and early!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Same here....see ya bright and early!


6:30 it is!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*6:30 !!!!*

thats cutting into my beauty sleep!!

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> thats cutting into my beauty sleep!!
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer:


I think you've been missing your beauty sleep for quite a few years:nyah:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*you too buddy*

yep you too:mg::mg:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> yep you too:mg::mg:


You've got that right


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the shoot yesterday everyone! Awesome weather and a great course makes for a fun day in the bush


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Thanks for the shoot yesterday everyone! Awesome weather and a great course makes for a fun day in the bush


Same here, Had a blast shooting 8's


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Tahnks to All*

Great shoot 
Had lots of fun and won $20 too

looks like the old Apple Eater striked again!!
:mg:

lookin forward to next year already
Thanks
Tinker


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> Great shoot
> Had lots of fun and won $20 too
> 
> looks like the old Apple Eater striked again!!
> ...


Maybe you can put that $20 towards a spell checker bud I can handle giving up five bucks to you but Andy is another story


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Feel better*

Great shoot 
Had lots of fun and won $20 too

looks like the old Apple Eater strikes again!!


looking forward to next year already

About Andy Me Too
TGIBA Thank god i Beat Andy


LOL


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya but you did not beat me.Tinker


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*No but we did tie though*

good shooting bud


----------

